# Bluetooth cell phone MIC location



## dvious (Oct 22, 2008)

I have everything hooked up with my bluetooth phone except that when I call people they can't hear me at all. Where is the mic located and also do you know if there is a setting to turn it on? I've read through all the manuals and have desperately searched online to no avail.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dvious (Oct 22, 2008)

So I took it into the dealer and they had me disconnect the bluetooth and re-connect it.
See, when you hook it up the first time you never have to hook it up again. When you get in the car it automatically hooks up so I never tried that.
So re-connecting it fixed the issue. The tech said somehow the first connection I made wasn't good enough for the people to hear me.
Simple problem with a simple solution!


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (dvious)*

the mic is located in the light cluster at top of windshield..........


----------

